# FBI Test



## USB (Oct 9, 2005)

Has anybody recently taken the FBI special agent test. I took it in Boston about 3 3 weeks ago, and was told at the exam they are planning to hire 1000 new agents soon. Does anybody have anymore additional info, I recieved a letter stating I passed the exam and are waiting for a interview letter to come.


----------

